# Kennel Club - info?



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Id discussed a few topics regarding Luna and her lack of KC paperwork on another thread (Pixie isnt KC either) so I thought id just start a post here to specifically discuss KC paper questions...

1) Am I right in thinking you can not KC Reg a cross breed - even if the mix was used way back in the dogs line etc? - So if a dog is KC it is basically prooving that the dog is a pedigree etc?
2) Can you not KC Reg a Chihuahua puppy if one parent was long haired and the other was short haired? 
3) Can you not KC Reg a puppy if it has broken its leg etc and needed an operation?
3) 'How' are the KC able to 'proove' a puppy belongs to whom the owner/breeder says they belong to for the paperwork? _(ie I could inform them a litter belonged to my two KC Reg dogs - how do they know im telling the truth and that is the dogs heritage?)_

Im from the UK so I dont know if theres different rules for US/UK Reg's?
(I couldnt find much info easily on the KC website)


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i will try answer as best as i can through my own opinion 

1)


> Am I right in thinking you can not KC Reg a cross breed - even if the mix was used way back in the dogs line etc? - So if a dog is KC it is basically prooving that the dog is a pedigree etc?


this is correct the kc only register pure breds and every dog in your kc papers should be pure bred chihuahua

2)


> Can you not KC Reg a Chihuahua puppy if one parent was long haired and the other was short haired?


this is also correct breedings must be long coat to long coat and smooth to smooth i think this rule was applyed quite recentlly like in the past 10 years because pups were being born with all different coat typs they decided to keep it long or smooth although i know is the usa and other contries long to smooth breedings are still allowed

3


> Can you not KC Reg a puppy if it has broken its leg etc and needed an operation?


this rule im not sure about as ive never came across it !!!!

4)


> 'How' are the KC able to 'proove' a puppy belongs to whom the owner/breeder says they belong to for the paperwork? (ie I could inform them a litter belonged to my two KC Reg dogs - how do they know im telling the truth and that is the dogs heritage?)


they are NOT!!! they will just go by what a breeder says and i think there can be a lot that tell lies to register thier pups in my opinion the kc is all about getting money off people but thats MHO in all honesty i think the kc papers only matter if you want to show 
but this is just my thoughts on the subject


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Mandy 

Wow they just go off what the breeder says! Thats hardly secure.. 

Yeah I cant find any information about a puppy breaking its let and therefore becoming excluded from KC Reg's - although the rules state the dog must remain 'natural' so maybe this excludes operations etc..seems a strange rule!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

3 - It makes no difference if the dogs had any sort of operation - If both parents are KC registered even if the puppy has had a broken leg, born with deformalitys or anything, they can still be registered so long as the parents had no endoresemnts and werent overbred etc. If a dog has a operation though that would alter its conformation you may not be allowed to show - unless the kennel club gives you the ok. It doesnt prevent the dog being registered. 

4 - They cant - They are simply relying on people entering correct info and I have known of instances where people have used a different dog or even a different breed of dog and still registered the puppys under another dogs KC details. Its wide open to abuse of the system really.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmmm interesting thanks. 
Lunas breeder said Lunas 'mother' couldnt be KC reg as at 11 weeks old she was run over and needed an operation on her front leg - and she apparently couldnt KC Reg her following that...seemed strange esp as they had so many champions in the line until that point!


----------



## Sweet.Snuggles (Nov 20, 2011)

1) Am I right in thinking you can not KC Reg a cross breed - even if the mix was used way back in the dogs line etc? - So if a dog is KC it is basically prooving that the dog is a pedigree etc?

- Nope, cross breeds can't be KC reg regardless who there ancestors are.

2) Can you not KC Reg a Chihuahua puppy if one parent was long haired and the other was short haired? 

- You can't breed a smooth coat x long coat as they are classed as two different breeds, it's like breeding a Pomeranian x Chihuahua.

3) Can you not KC Reg a puppy if it has broken its leg etc and needed an operation?
- Unfortunately anyone can KC reg a puppy/litter as long as both parents are KC. 

3) 'How' are the KC able to 'proove' a puppy belongs to whom the owner/breeder says they belong to for the paperwork? (ie I could inform them a litter belonged to my two KC Reg dogs - how do they know im telling the truth and that is the dogs heritage?)

- There is no "proof" as such however in saying that you can ask your breeder to do DNA tests, accredited breeders are asked to DNA all there breeding stock. 

Im from the UK so I dont know if theres different rules for US/UK Reg's?
(I couldnt find much info easily on the KC website)


- I'm from the United Kingdom  x


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a few questions regarding this topic as well, which I will just add here .


1.) Is it true that breeders do not need to proof that their breeding dogs are healthy (in forms of health tests; such as e.g. Patella Luxation tests) ??

2.) If an FCI registered dog has a litter with a KC registered dog, is the breeder still able to register the litter/ is the litter getting KC papers ??

3.) And just to make sure that I got it right. Anyone who has 2 KC registered dogs and breeds them will get KC papers for their litter, regardless of whether they are a professional/ responsible breeder or just a scam who wants money ???


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Rocky said:


> I have a few questions regarding this topic as well, which I will just add here .
> 
> 
> 1.) Is it true that breeders do not need to proof that their breeding dogs are healthy (in forms of health tests; such as e.g. Patella Luxation tests) ??
> ...


what is FCI ?????


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

FCI = Fédération Cynologique Internationale

Here is the Wikipedia explanation. Hope that helps.
Fédération Cynologique Internationale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

1.) Yes that is true - The kc in the uk doesnt even have any recognised health tests for chi's. 

2.) If a dog is registered with another official reputable kennel club then they can be registered with the KC too (duel registration) - This would then allow the puppys to be registered. 

3.) So long as they are willing to pay for them, and neither parent had any restrictions, and they are the same breed (both coats are classed as seperate breeds here) - and so long as the mother has not been bred within 1 year and is over 1 year of age, then yes. 

FCI = Fédération Cynologique Internationale. The international federation of kennel clubs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

In the US sires are DNA tested if they sire more than one or two litters...they will also randomly DNA test a momma to confirm puppies belong to that momma and that sire. So, there is some proof/accountability over here...


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

Such a great question! I have been thinking about this over the last week. I actually emailed my breeder to ask her about it. I think it would be fun to do the classes and show him a couple of times. I am not into breeding him. That is more trouble than I want to deal with.


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> In the US sires are DNA tested if they sire more than one or two litters...they will also randomly DNA test a momma to confirm puppies belong to that momma and that sire. So, there is some proof/accountability over here...


SOME proof/accountability would be a very generous statement for over here.


----------

